# P0402 Error - Sentra 2.0L 1999



## andrewrajcoomar (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a Nissan Sentra 2.0 1999 car.

The Service Engine Soon light came on about 5 days ago. Had it read and the error code is P0402 - Exhaust Gas Recirculation flow Excessive Detected.

I took the car to a service center and was quoted $435 inclusive of parts and labor. They were going to replace the EGR valve, the selonoid and whatever else using a kit.

Anyway, I have a Haynes Repair Manual and went through the section that deals with testing and replacing the valve. I brought the engine up to operating temperature, put into idle and then revved to 4,000rpm with one hand on the valve. I could feel no movement. I did this several time.

Now the manual says the problem could be a close valve or an open valve. If it's an open valve, the manual explains how to remove it and clean any deposits.

How do I know if it's stuck in open or close. The car idles a little different, but not rough and I have not seen any increase in fuel consumption.

I have a quote for $70 for a replacement valve. Should I just go ahead and replace the valve? Is there more I should be looking for?

Thanks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php? go to the link, it will tell you


----------



## andrewrajcoomar (Jul 24, 2005)

*Not quite*



psuLemon said:


> http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php? go to the link, it will tell you


Thanks! But not quite what I am looking for.

I do know the error code already. The Haynes manual talks about the throttle body and the solenoid valve also as possible cause for the code.

But more specifically, how do I know whether the EGR valve is stuck in *closed* or *opened*?


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

andrewrajcoomar said:


> Thanks! But not quite what I am looking for.
> 
> I do know the error code already. The Haynes manual talks about the throttle body and the solenoid valve also as possible cause for the code.
> 
> But more specifically, how do I know whether the EGR valve is stuck in *closed* or *opened*?


You said that the code was P0402 correct? By the list on Sentra.net it appears that the code you threw is different. is the code you're thinkin of: *0302 EGR function / EGR control valve does not operate*??? 
The code 0402 is stated as *Fuel temperature sensor or circuit* and the remedy is to *Check the component and its circuit. * 
Just sharin what i read. Could be just worded differently, but i felt it my duty to point out what i saw. good luck w/ the problem and let us know how it turns out.


----------

